# Salt water fish hard to keep



## welshboy (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi' just been looking at the salt water fish in the fish profiles.What i would like to know are they hard to keep a live Thanks.Mark


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

welshboy said:


> Hi' just been looking at the salt water fish in the fish profiles.What i would like to know are they hard to keep a live Thanks.Mark


Which fish?


----------



## bubble87 (May 13, 2010)

ive kept both coldwater and freshwater fish for years with great sucsess.i once did try at keeping saltwater fish and it didnt go too well.just in my experience tho.there are many people who keep saltwater fish and do a really good job at it.you really do need to think of a few things before you get into it tho.you need to RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH!!!AS MUCH AS YOU CAN!!.it can be very expensive.i personally dont think they are hard to keep but from my experience they are more prone to disease & more delicate than most other fish.not many people quarentine there fish i do tho no matter what fish and its always worked well for me.i do recommend quarentining saltwater fish as if you dont and they do bring a disease into the main tank and you dont catch it in time,it can wipe it out and lose you £££ or $$$. 

goodluck with what ever you decide


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I see very little difference in the ability to keep freshwater compared to saltwater. In both areas there are easy fish and difficult fish. The difference lies in the price of the fish, and therefor the risk of loss. But if you set up a saltwater tank correctly, and utilize a quarantine tank, there is no reason why you would not be successful. Patience and research are key.


----------

